# Not ordering from Ryonet again!



## baileywear (Nov 27, 2010)

Ryonet Rant!!!!

I am new to the screen printing business (7 months or so). I have used Ryonet to get my business started with videos and supplies. I think for someone starting out in the business they are fine to use. 

But seriously, they take forever to ship. I am located in Michigan and I can order from American Apparel and Ryonet on the same day and I will receive the American Apparel from California order two days before the Ryonet order. I thought Ryonet said they were shipping from Arkansas.

The last time I ordered they forgot something. I called and they said they were out of stock and it should be in a few days. Yet there was nothing in the box saying that, and I never got a call telling me something was out of stock. The funny thing is it showed up two days later after I had called.

Now this time I ordered on 5-19-11. I called on 5-31-11 and found out it still had not shipped and no idea why. Really, come on guys. I cancelled the order and they said they would refund my credit card.

I have a hard time doing business if I don't know when I will get my stock or if it will be complete.

The good news for me I started using local suppliers in my state and they ship the same day I order and I receive it the next day.

Thanks Ryonet for helping me get started, but I would not order from you again.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i knew this rant was going to be about shipping before i even clicked on it.... i love ryonet but thier shipping really does s**k!.... prices are great, service is great, free shipping over $100 is awesome.... but not when you have to wait a week to get anything... i order from them when i have time to wait... everything else comes from pocono screen (i live in PA)


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

I cannot say I have the same problems...Every order from Ryonet I have gotten within 3-4 business days when shipped from Arkansas...My last order I placed on May 26th, it shipped the 27th and is due here tomorrow June 1st...and this is with a holiday weekend in the middle.

Their service has been wonderful as a newbie as well. They are always there to answer every question no matter how silly or important. Maybe they have some hiccups to remedy in the shipping dept...


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Leadfoot said:


> My last order I placed on May 26th, it shipped the 27th and is due here tomorrow June 1st...and this is with a holiday weekend in the middle.


I like tracking my orders/purchases, you get to see where the delays happen.
not sure about Ryonet but "Free shipping" often means not expedited shipping, most often basic ground.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

red514 said:


> I like tracking my orders/purchases, you get to see where the delays happen.
> not sure about Ryonet but "Free shipping" often means not expedited shipping, most often basic ground.


My order was shipped UPS Ground, nothing expedited...yuou are likely correct on the free shipping, it would probably be UPS Ground.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

if you're going the free shipping route then thats on you. obviously its gonna take a week or it wouldn't be free. or another thing you could do (depending on how big your order is) is pay the few extra dollars to get it in 3 days. stop whining about there free shipping taking a long time. and also, not for nothing, they are a big corperation so if your order falls through the cracks suck it up and say you want a discount or some ****.


----------



## baileywear (Nov 27, 2010)

You right, you get what you paid for. 

I should expect that companies trying to be the cheapest guy on the block with pricing and shipping will have poor service. Really......is that the way it is?

Free gound shipping it not what is slow, it's Ryonet everytime I ordered. 

Even on my first order with Ryonet I called two days after I had placed the order and was able to add something to the order because it had not shipped. 

Also, I don't need to ask for a discount because my order fell through the cracks for almost two weeks. I learned my lesson and others can form their own opinion of Ryonet's SPEED OF SERVICE!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Ryonet has always been great for me.
I order one day and usually get it the next day. Granted, I'm located in Washington state (like them) but they're at the bottom of the state and I'm at the top. 
No complaints. Wonderful company.


----------



## rogueSquirrel (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't say the same here, I'm in MD, made a number of orders and had them a few days later, this is always using the Free Shipping. I don't know why you're experiencing anything different, though they are a bigger company, they seem to really like to hear from their customers (I've always gotten attentive and helpful staff when I've called) so I think if you just give them a call and explain what your experience has been maybe you can help them improve on those areas. Worth a shot, like I said, I've had great experiences with them all around.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont consider anything mail order speed of service.


----------



## baileywear (Nov 27, 2010)

Ryonet did try to take care of it after I emailed them with the problems.

But the damage is already done in my case. I know Ryonet would not be as big if this happened all the time. It's just that everytime I ordered I had problems and in business if it happens to one customer it happens to others. Hopefully Ryonet will see the this post and put some type of system in place to fix this so others don't have to deal with it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you stay in business long enough you are going to run into shipping issues with almost every company. I have had orders from other companies that never arrived. As long as the company takes care of the issue I don't have a problem with late orders.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

I've never had a problem with Ryonet and have nothing but great things to say about them. The free shipping is sent through ground and you could always opt. to pay for different shipping method. The times i've ordered through them, I have my supplies between 2-4 days and with no hiccups. When I need something right away I buy locally. 

Sorry to hear you haven't had the same experience as I or other members here have had.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

Ryonet shipped an incomplete order without notification.

Ryonet allowed 12 days to elapse without shipping an order nor contacting the buyer about a delay in shipping.

What difference does it make as to the method of shipping? FedEx, UPS, USPS, etc. don't pick orders or handle customer service for Ryonet.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've had nothing but good things with Ryonet. When I've had an issue they have resolved it right away. I live in Ohio, and the free shipping gets to me in about a week which is no big deal for me. I always look ahead and when I'm running low I order my supplies, this way they can take a week or two or three to get to me and it doesn't interfere with business.

I'm sorry you had problems with them. That is not normal for them at all. You should give them another chance.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

and yet they still got an A from the BBB
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-industry-news/t154597.html

hopefully someone at Ryonet reads this thread and learn from it to try and improve their customer service.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

actually surprised someone from ryonet hasn't chimed in yet. but anyways. suck it up and be a man.


----------



## Sevens (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been using them since the start(am also newish) and have made 10 or so orders and haven't had problems. I also feel their customer service is above par with what I have experienced in other arena's. Since I am close the free ship has real value and their pricing is aggressive as well. Sorry to hear haven't had similar results, but you know it's not in their interest to "mess" with your business. They might not want to keep your business as much now after this thread, but they know the power of happy customers. Maybe look at the diff in price savings vs local shipment values? Might make sense to buy local and you can tout that about your business and charge accordingly.


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

I have had a similar experience from ryonet when I ordered my flash dryer. I ordered the dryer along with other supplies, received the ink but no flash. Called them and they said the flash was being sent from BBC directly and would take a while longer to receive. But they didn't explain that when I purchased the flash dryer so I was worried at first (or I had overlooked it on the website). 

Buy after talking to ryonet directly I was pleased with their customer service. They really took the time to explain what was happening and get me the tracking info for the flash company. 

I completely agree with them receiving an A with better business, they have an excellent team that actually cares about their customers. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Aaron-

I am sorry to hear you have had an issues with our company. I assure you we are continually working to improve our shipping/backorder processes. We try to be 100% /100% of the time and apparently dropped the ball with you. I do apologize for that. We take pride in our customer service and want to make sure you do receive the correct product in a timely manner. Please give me a call personally and I will make sure that you are taken care of in the manner you and all customers deserve. My direct line is 800-314-6390 ext 139. You and anyone else is welcome to call me direct to get your order placed, tracked, tech support, or hopefully not, any issues you may have. 
Let me prove to you that we do care about you and your business!

TJ Ryonet Tech


----------



## baileywear (Nov 27, 2010)

Ryonet Update.....

Since this happened Ryonet has been very persistent trying to contact me to resolve this issue. More persistent than any company I have ever dealt with. Which shows how serious they are about customer service.

So I placed another online order with them to try their discharge inks. Within a half hour I got a call from TJ from Ryonet thanking me to give them another shot. They also upgraded my standard free shipping to 2 day air. 

I feel like sh** that I originally posted this complaint for so many to see. I don't like to complain to anyone. But I was so ticked that if I had a customer waiting on a order because of supplies that never got shipped, then I would have to deal with an unhappy customer.

Ryonet did show what they are made of.....I am impressed.......


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

baileywear said:


> Ryonet Update.....
> 
> Since this happened Ryonet has been very persistent trying to contact me to resolve this issue. More persistent than any company I have ever dealt with. Which shows how serious they are about customer service.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your issue was taken cared of.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

They are an incredible company to do business with. I have never had an issue that wasn't resolved with a simple phone call. Yes they do mean business and I'm glad that you have discovered that now.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I have used them for the majority of my supplies since I opened 4 years ago. Prices are good, customer service is great, and shipping has never been an issue. The few instances out of hundreds of orders that something wasn't exactly correct, they have been quick to remedy the problem. Glad to hear that you got your issue worked out.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe they should consider another distribution center on the East Coast. 

Four days to ship from Arkansas is a long time. However, if it takes two days for the company to give it to the shipping company, and then two actual shipping days, then the problem is internal. 

I love Ryonet, but their website is extremely slow, and my orders take about 4 days from Arkansas to NJ. I would order alot more if their shipping was a little faster.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yes if they had a warehouse in pa on nj there would be no reason to go anywhere else! i suggest lewisburg, pa since broderbros can get shirts to me next day from there! haha


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree on the website issue...it is a disaster.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The website used to be really fast, but since they upgraded it last year it is very slow. But still, that's no reason not to order something.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

It is our goal to have a shipping facility on the east coast. We are growing and do see the need. It is where we are headed next, stay tuned


----------



## BogginOnaBudget (Sep 20, 2010)

Tj Ryonet Tech said:


> It is our goal to have a shipping facility on the east coast. We are growing and do see the need. It is where we are headed next, stay tuned [/QUOT
> 
> We could really use you here in Florida!! ryonet shipping is the reason i dont buy all my supplies from them...but great prices and very helpful staff..Get out east, preferably jacksonville.FL


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

Ryonet is quite new to the screen printing industry, but shipping with any company can be iffy. Choosing a local distributor may be worth the small difference in price. Plus you may get a great salesman who knows what they are talking about and improve your printing. Ryonet is not the only game in town, and often there are manufacturer reps that travel with established distributors who can pinpoint issues for you on the spot and give great technical support to the product.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

We now have a distributor on the east coast! Get the same great products just faster!
See our info on our preferred vendor page here at T-shirt forums!


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

great news tj!! where is it exactly?... please tell me harrisburg, pa haha that will be 1 day shipping as long as it gets out the door on time


----------



## colin72 (Sep 2, 2010)

bomber315 said:


> great news tj!! where is it exactly?... please tell me harrisburg, pa haha that will be 1 day shipping as long as it gets out the door on time



Harrisburg would be great for me too! I'm 45 minutes south in Shippensburg.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

Tj Ryonet Tech said:


> We now have a distributor on the east coast! Get the same great products just faster!
> See our info on our preferred vendor page here at T-shirt forums!


 
Did not see anything in the preferred vendor forum...so where is it at?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

me either, i thought maybe i was just looking in the wrong place... screenprintingsupplies.com does say either... guess it doesnt really matter right now, im pretty well stocked


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

silkscreeningsupplies.com IS Ryonet. They now have a warehouse on the east coast, in NY somewhere. They are a terrific company to do business with.


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bummer to hear,I am in Cali and they have a site here.I order from them in the morning and get my stuff every single time the very next evening .Every single time.


----------



## dingerjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I order from Ryonet and never had an issue, I almost always make sure I have over the $100 so I get the free shipping. From what I see they have great training videos and are always there to help.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're not talking about the guy in Long Island are you. The one that does the training. He doesn't have a warehouse, only an office. It's a big office and I'm sure he could ship from there if he blew out his conference room, or leased a larger spot from the owner. 

I hope she's not talking about the guy Arkansas thinking that's the East Coast. 

Now they need to speed up their website. Maybe take off some of their junk. Put the videos on another site.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought the one in NY was a warehouse that they can ship from. I do know they ship from Arkansas because that's where my shipment this week will be coming from. They have a place in CA too, but I don't know if that's just a training center or not. Maybe the one in NY is just a training center, don't know I've never been there. In any case they are still a great company to do business with.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

3 Warehouses as shown!


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

royster13 said:


> 3 Warehouses as shown!


TJ posted about a new one on the East Coast...just curious here. I am in TN so most of my orders have arrived pretty quickly from Arkansas. never had a problem.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

The east coast location is montage clothing in long island new york .. They were only training but are now setting up to be a full warehouse for orders . You can order from them now but they don't have as wide of a selection so sometimes part of your order is drop shipped from AK. 

They're great at montage and all the same prices as ryonet. Check em out!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's good for Montage. He's a really nice and knowledgable guy.


----------



## scubadan (Jul 14, 2010)

It sucks to have a bad experiance from a company, but Ryonet is one I can't say bad things about... I had a misorder ( not My Fault) but one call to Ryonet and I had the correct product the next day. Nothing but professional work coming from them!!! Soo... Don't give up on them.... Just call and see what they can do to make your xperiance a better one

Former Scubadan... Now .... SIKNIK Screenprinting


----------



## Jmanindie93 (Apr 12, 2011)

I stumbled upon this, so I want to add my opinion. I have ordered from Ryonet many many times and every single order was received the next day. It's only 4-5 hours from me to the Vancouver warehouse. On top of that the service is unbeatable and they will send ink samples in usable amounts.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, we have 4 distribution centers now. Downtown LA, Harrison Arkansas, Long Island NY with Montage Clothing, and our home base in Vancouver, WA.
We try to make it as easy as possible to accommodate our customers.


----------



## annbrown (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there a supply company close to Savannah, GA? I have not had any problems with Ryonet and order most of my supplies from them but definitely looking for someone A LOT closer....can get shirts the next day why not the supplies to print the shirts....


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

annie, there is probably tons of other places that can get you supplies in 1 day... ryonet does pretty good but they just can be within 1 day of everyone... im excited now that the have a warehouse 1 state away from me i will be able to get my stuff in less than a week


----------



## annbrown (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi TJ,

Would still be nice if you guys were closer to Savannah, GA....I love you guys and really NEEEDDDD you to be closer.....lol


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

we love Ryonett! They have helped us out a lot. They have great customer service. They know what they are doing. I know for us that shipping can get trickey at times.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't say I loved any company. However, they have very good products, and very good trainers. 

On that note, every town has a Screen Printing Supply. Most people are just unaware of the local companies. 

Try googling Screen Printing Supply in XXXXXXX replacing the X's for your town name. I'm sure one will come up.


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

selanac said:


> Maybe they should consider another distribution center on the East Coast.
> 
> Four days to ship from Arkansas is a long time. However, if it takes two days for the company to give it to the shipping company, and then two actual shipping days, then the problem is internal.
> 
> I love Ryonet, but their website is extremely slow, and my orders take about 4 days from Arkansas to NJ. I would order alot more if their shipping was a little faster.


In NJ contact Greco 516-967-0646. He stocks Ryonet products in the North East J


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

BogginOnaBudget said:


> Tj Ryonet Tech said:
> 
> 
> > It is our goal to have a shipping facility on the east coast. We are growing and do see the need. It is where we are headed next, stay tuned [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You guys that have had bad experiences must have bad luck. They have always shipped my order same day or next day with 1 exception and I called them cause I needed the stuff for an order and they made it right. I was still able to get my order out on time. I do always plan ahead and try to make sure I have supplies so if there was a delay I wouldn't care. Here's a tip if you need your order to ship add a comment to your order and even call. I do this not only with ryonet but any supply company I order from and need the stuff quickly.


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

yep. I have always had great experience with Ryonet. I like that they make customer service a key priority.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It really depends on where you're located. It doesn't take long to ship once they ship it. That's the problem. 

When you call to order shouldn't they send it from the location that has it whose closes to you? I shouldn't have to call each Ryonet office to find out who has it. 

If I don't need it right away, I'll order from Ryonet. If not, I buy locally.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

WELL Relik Apparel has teamed up with Ryonet in FL maybe Ryan needs to think serious on an East Coast location in FL That would be so nice I will send my resume in for a job interview Lets make Ryan and his company HUGE FLORIDA location Yea or Nay


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been to the NY shop. It's not very big. His shop is like two hours from me, on the other side of Long Island.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

selanac said:


> I wouldn't say I loved any company. However, they have very good products, and very good trainers.
> 
> On that note, every town has a Screen Printing Supply. Most people are just unaware of the local companies.
> 
> Try googling Screen Printing Supply in XXXXXXX replacing the X's for your town name. I'm sure one will come up.


How true, I am in the Suburban Atlanta area and have several suppliers within a 20 mile radius, Lawson, Nazdar, Action Engineering, Xpress Screens, AA screen supplies, Viper, and a host of smaller local shops all within driving distance. I did get my silver press from Ryonet and the service was as expected, but everything else I buy locally. Why pay/wait for shipping when you can hop in the car and drive 10 minutes and pick it up?


----------

